# Body Rotting



## dcalleja777 (May 15, 2014)

Whats up everyone, first post apologies if this has been disused for our L31's.
I have 05 Altima SER 105k miles and have been noticing the front floor boards are rotting out, just want to know if anyone else has seen this on there vehicle. I am a master bmw tech so i do my own work on the car. Currently the floor is rotted out completely the size of a soda can . I am working with Nissan USA to try and bring this to there attention as it should not be rotting out and its a safety issue being the seats are right on top of that. Car was never hit. 
Anyone else notice this issue?


----------



## dcalleja777 (May 15, 2014)

Well She is going into the dealer i will let you guys know what they say.
Wish me luck


----------



## dcalleja777 (May 15, 2014)

waiting on the estimate from the Body shop for the floor boards will post back with cost and further information as i obtain it


----------



## dcalleja777 (May 15, 2014)

Well i got my estimate from the Dealers body shop, they are only going to patch the part of the floor boards that rotted so the price is 1000.00 plus tax. i will be contacting Nissan USA today to update them with this situation. 
Side note the body shop that gave me the quote has a 2005 altima se and repaired his floor boards already haha
check my profile pics for a shot of the rotting.


----------



## dcalleja777 (May 15, 2014)

Just got off the phone with Nissan USA and am awaiting a call from a regional specialist.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Interesting. I have a 2006 X trail, and I pulled up the drivers side carpet to string a cable wire yesterday, and low and behold serious rust beginning on the seat frame beam and where it bolts to the floorpan. Nissan originally rustproofed the floorpan metal, but the beam was only painted. I have noted in the past how my floors get soaked and frozen in the winter from accumulated and slush, I now see the result of this over the past seven years. Its not a mystery, water gets under the carpeting and stays there. Salty water to boot! 
Question is will Nissan do anything. As for me I will wire brush it off, then rust stop and then give the whole floorpan a good coating of rustproofing. Hopefully that will stop any futher rusting from the inside out. Underneath the car the floor pan is perfect. Good luck with your Altima.


----------



## dcalleja777 (May 15, 2014)

quadraria10 said:


> Interesting. I have a 2006 X trail, and I pulled up the drivers side carpet to string a cable wire yesterday, and low and behold serious rust beginning on the seat frame beam and where it bolts to the floorpan. Nissan originally rustproofed the floorpan metal, but the beam was only painted. I have noted in the past how my floors get soaked and frozen in the winter from accumulated and slush, I now see the result of this over the past seven years. Its not a mystery, water gets under the carpeting and stays there. Salty water to boot!
> Question is will Nissan do anything. As for me I will wire brush it off, then rust stop and then give the whole floorpan a good coating of rustproofing. Hopefully that will stop any futher rusting from the inside out. Underneath the car the floor pan is perfect. Good luck with your Altima.


Thanks yeah if they dont help me out i will do it myself. and yes you would benefit from wire brushing and a undercoating or at minimum rustoleum 
Whats funny is if you look underneath the vehicle the part that is rusting is treated with something thats obviously garbage


----------



## dcalleja777 (May 15, 2014)

Okay so got my phone call from the regional waste of time. Basically they told me what i expected at first but was thrown off since they told me to have it looked at by a dealer. 
Well i was told my vehicle is out of warranty and there is nothing they can do for me. 
So short of bringing the dealer to court and trying to get them to do this i might as well fix it myself.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Rust warranties are quasi fiction, they always have a loophole. I am sure you will do a better job fixing it than they would anyway. Look at it this way, you are saving the car. Sadly, I am sure there are lots of people driving with rotting floors and support beams that have no idea its going on.


----------



## dcalleja777 (May 15, 2014)

So i have noticed an uprising of complaints on national highway traffic safety administration.
Keep it up. I just called them to ask about getting a recall started. Well basically that is what we need to do is go to Home | National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA) and log our complaint. you can call or file online. I would recommend to have your car quoted for a repair as i did also to take pictures. I was instructed to mail in a copy of my quote and some pictures which she said would be the best thing we can do. Keep your reference number also the ODI number and put that in the envelope when you send it. 
Lets get this done then we can have the car undercoated.


----------

